# Nouveau disque dur 5400 ou 7200 T



## Emmanuel94 (12 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

je dois changer le disque dur de mon MacBook Blanc Late 2006, il s'avère que le choix peut être le suivant :

- 500 G0 à 5400 T
- 640 GO à 5400 T
- 500 GO à 7200 T

la taille minimale est de 500 GO, cela me permet de repartir avec un capacité de stockage plutôt sympathique, je ne compte pas changer ce disque avant que le MBA ne rende l'âme...

Compte tenu de la configuration (MB Core 2 Duo 2 Ghz, 2GO de RAM, GMA 950), est ce que cela apporte quelque chose de mettre en place un disque en 7200 T, je précise que je stocke pas mal de vidéos et de photos. Un disque à 7200 T pour cette machine ne risque 'il pas de provoquer chauffe et vibration ?

Le disque de 640 Go est il quant à lui fiable ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2009)

Salut

Je pense pas que niveau fiabilité ça joue.

Par contre l'avantage d'un disque dur qui tourne plus vite, c'est qu'il va récupérer plus vite les informations, donc tu auras un petit gain de performance.

Par contre si tu es pas à la seconde près, si tu joues pas, si tu utilises pas de logiciels qui ont une grosse bibliothèque ... autant resté sur du 5200 tr/min

J'oubliai avant de me faire incendier  c'est MON avis.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (14 Décembre 2009)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Je pense pas que niveau fiabilité ça joue.
> 
> ...



de toute manière si cela ne conviens pas, je le mettrai dans un boitier externe...


----------



## Galuz (14 Décembre 2009)

7200 tours n'apporteront pas grand chose. Les 5400 tours font moins de bruit.
Autant prendre 640GO pour être encore plus à l'aise. Normalement, ce sont 2 plateaux de 320, silencieux et fiables.


----------



## melaure (14 Décembre 2009)

Perso je suis resté sur du 5400 tr/min avec le DD interne de mon MBP, et idem pour le boitier FW800 externe. J'ai préféré miser sur le silence et moins de vibrations. Et les DD 5400 tr/m sont déjà bien véloce.


----------



## Tuncurry (14 Décembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Perso je suis resté sur du 5400 tr/min avec le DD interne de mon MBP, et idem pour le boitier FW800 externe. J'ai préféré miser sur le silence et moins de vibrations. Et les DD 5400 tr/m sont déjà bien véloce.



Le problème des 7200 Tr/m, c'est que le gain n'est pas super perceptible sur un MacBook, sauf en transfert de fichiers mais dans l'utilisation quotidienne, c'est minime. En revanche, il y a un impact sur la batterie et le bruit.

A tout prendre, il vaut mieux un 128 Mo en SSD + un disque dur externe 2,5", là on combine les avantages.


----------



## melaure (14 Décembre 2009)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Le problème des 7200 Tr/m, c'est que le gain n'est pas super perceptible sur un MacBook, sauf en transfert de fichiers mais dans l'utilisation quotidienne, c'est minime. En revanche, il y a un impact sur la batterie et le bruit.
> 
> A tout prendre, il vaut mieux un 128 Mo en SSD + un disque dur externe 2,5", là on combine les avantages.



J'ai encore de gros doute sur la longévité des SSD, je préfère m'abstenir. Et puis 128 en interne, avec déjà 400 Go de rempli sur le mien ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2009)

Sa sert à rien le SSD (d'ailleurs ça fait bien 5 ans que sony en parle .... )en théorie c'est mieux, en pratique c'est kifkif bourricot.

Sauf sur le macbook air ou c'est utile.


----------



## benjmen (18 Décembre 2009)

bonsoir
pas trop d'accord avec vous sur le gain qu'apporte un 7200 !

au démarrage ,en recherche, en utilisation, le gain pour moi a été merveilleux . j'ai bien réglé le fer blanc qui cale le DD ,et il vibre moins , mais plus qu'un 54OO OK, mais je "souffre" ça en regard justement du gain apporté. je ne pensait même pas que le disque dur apportait quelque chose au niveau vidéo, et pourtant dans Célestia (le logiciel magnifique) avec le 7200, il n'y as plus de saccade sur la démo. j'ai une GMA950 ,ça aide pas !

à plus


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2009)

Jeux ou bibliothèque lourde c'est utile le 7200, et jeux ça a une bibliothèque lourde 

Je pense m'être trompé pour le SSD par contre il parait que c'est pas mal mieux donc je corrige


----------



## iDoctor (18 Décembre 2009)

Prends un 7200

J'ai mis 4Gb de RAM et un disque dur WD 500 5400 

Je croyais ainsi booster a fond ma machine, certes y a plus de place mais il tourne au ralentit a cause du disque dur pourrave. Donc met un 7200 ce que je vais faire

Mon 500 5400 n aura pas servit un mois avant que je ne le remplace


----------



## melaure (18 Décembre 2009)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Jeux ou bibliothèque lourde c'est utile le 7200, et jeux ça a une bibliothèque lourde
> 
> Je pense m'être trompé pour le SSD par contre il parait que c'est pas mal mieux donc je corrige



Moi je ne joue pas avec mon MBP et les NVidia qui fondent. J'ai pris un iMac en plus


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2009)

je viens de commander un 7200 t 500 go, au prix où c'est j'aurais tord de m'en priver, je vous donnerai mes impressons.


----------



## iDoctor (18 Décembre 2009)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Sa sert à rien le SSD (d'ailleurs ça fait bien 5 ans que sony en parle .... )en théorie c'est mieux, en pratique c'est kifkif bourricot.
> 
> Sauf sur le macbook air ou c'est utile.



Baratineur, le ssd (solid state drive) est dépourvu de tout mécanisme quelconque, et la vitesse des disques durs découle de la contrainte mécanique, donc vitesse électrique déglingue la vitesse mécanique donc t'a dit que des bêtises.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2009)

En plus il y a plus de memoire cache.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2009)

iDoctor a dit:


> Baratineur, le ssd (solid state drive) est dépourvu de tout mécanisme quelconque, et la vitesse des disques durs découle de la contrainte mécanique, donc vitesse électrique déglingue la vitesse mécanique donc t'a dit que des bêtises.



Si seulement tu avais lu mon dernier message sur ce topic  

Même en ayant remarqué que je m'étais trompé ...

SSD : Nombre de cycles d&#8217;écriture limité à 100 000-300 000, au mieux 1 à 5 millions pour les meilleures cellules (non limité sur un disque dur conventionnel) 
Des temps d&#8217;accès compris entre 50 et 100 µs là où un disque dur traditionnel a souvent un temps d&#8217;accès moyen proche de 13 ms. déglingue ??? tu vois la difference en tant qu'utilisateur entre 13 ms 100 us ? 

Tu sais que quand tu appuis sur une touche ça met 1ms à apparaitre (mémoire vive utilisé ici)? tu t'en rend compte ? moi non.

Encore une fois .... un SSD est inutile sur une config bureautique ....


----------



## iDoctor (19 Décembre 2009)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Si seulement tu avais lu mon dernier message sur ce topic
> 
> Même en ayant remarqué que je m'étais trompé ...
> 
> ...


 

Je ne discute pas l'utilité d'un SSD pour une secrétaire, mais techniquement parlant, le SSD "déglingue" le mécanique. Car l'élément majeur à prendre en compte ici n'est pas l'accès cellule mais le déplacement d'une piste à l'autre, avec un mécanique, ou avec un éléctrique donc sans déplacement, ho mon dieu, sans strille ! ! ! Ben c'est un peu comme faire courrir un rat vers un fromage en ligne droite ou dans un labyrynthe, que le rat ssd bouffe le fromamge avec une nano seconde de plus que le rat SATA, il déglinguera son cousin parce que pendant que rat SATA cherche son ti chemin au fromage, le rat SSD aura déja dévoré le frommage.

LOL a devenir dingue ce topic non ? Mais la tu vois le SSD ridiculise le mécanique.


----------



## arturus (19 Décembre 2009)

je vais rajouter mon grain de sel....

j'ai opté pour un 7200...mais il vibre et il fait trop de bruit. Le silence du 5400 était sans égal. Du coup, je remet mon 5400 la semaine prochaine et le 7200 dans un dd externe. Les 7200 t.min, me utile en temps que dd externe pour stocker mes fichiers.

Le ssd n'a pas piéces mécaniques...donc pas de casses.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2009)

Sur mac tu verras très peu les problèmes du SSD ( trop petit échantillon ) regarde sur PC, tu vas voire que le SSD offre d'autre problème que des problèmes mécaniques .... 

Ensuite je n'ai pas dit que le SSD n'étais pas plus performant, je pense que c'est encore trop tôt pour l'instant, pour un tas de raison et qu'il vaut mieux attendre encore un peu.

@arturus : tu as prit quoi comme modèle ? je sais que sur fixe chaque marque à son avantage ...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (19 Décembre 2009)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Sur mac tu verras très peu les problèmes du SSD ( trop petit échantillon ) regarde sur PC, tu vas voire que le SSD offre d'autre problème que des problèmes mécaniques ....
> 
> Ensuite je n'ai pas dit que le SSD n'étais pas plus performant, je pense que c'est encore trop tôt pour l'instant, pour un tas de raison et qu'il vaut mieux attendre encore un peu.
> 
> @arturus : tu as prit quoi comme modèle ? je sais que sur fixe chaque marque à son avantage ...



J'en apprécie le silence... le poids, et la rapidité.
Pour le moment c'est sans problèmes, le seul défaut tient dans la capacité limité du SSD, puisque en moins de 6 mois c'est près de 15 GO de documents qui se sont accumulés... soit à peu près 30 GO par an.... j'attends avec impatience la baisse de prix des SSD pour passer à une capacité de 256 voir 500 GO, comme cela je pourrai en plus mettre l'ensemble de ma bibliothèque Itunes sur mon portable


----------



## iDoctor (20 Décembre 2009)

Tu peux encore attendre  A moins que t'aie le porte feuille de Jobs ^^


----------



## melaure (20 Décembre 2009)

iDoctor a dit:


> Tu peux encore attendre  A moins que t'aie le porte feuille de Jobs ^^



Clair que c'est une belle fumisterie, sans compter que le marché de la mémoire est tellement saturé. Les DD sont tranquilles encore un moment, et leurs capacité et rapidité augmentent à chaque génération !


----------



## arturus (20 Décembre 2009)

Artguillaume a dit:


> @arturus : tu as prit quoi comme modèle ? je sais que sur fixe chaque marque à son avantage ...



pour mon macbook pro model juin 2009 j'ai pris un seagate 320 Go.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2009)

bizar ils sont super silencieux ceux la normalement ...


----------



## arturus (20 Décembre 2009)

Artguillaume a dit:


> bizar ils sont super silencieux ceux la normalement ...



demain je remets la main sur une boite d'outil et je vérifierais si les silents blocks sont assez vissés..mais bon, j'ai remarqué qu'avec le 7200 le ventilateur tournait un peu plus vite...donc return to 5400.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2009)

Effectivement c'est bruyant, mais moins que les disques externes que j'avais du fait de mes 120 ga. Par contre, j'ai foiré les guides en caoutchou qui etaient juste collés et non vissés. C'est mieux de les remettre ?
Pas de différence de perfs notables, peut être dois-je zapper la Pram.


----------



## tinorossi (23 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir,  je viens de changer mon DD sur mon Macbook ( fin 2006, 1.83GHz, 2 Go RAM, GMA 950)
j'ai installé un DD de 320 Go qui tourne à 7200 tpm et 16 Mo. Théoriquement un avion.
Le résultat est un peu, et même pas mal décevant ( par rapport à mes attentes) par rapport au 4200 tpm d'origine. 
Aux vues des commentaires élogieux sur le site d'achat , des clients, je pensais "booster" mon MB. 
Bof, bof, bof... La roue multicolore est toujours là, les applis s'ouvrent à peine plus vite.
Je rame toujours autant pour lancer et même travailler avec OOO writer.. monstre de  puissance s'il en ait !
Bref, grosse déception au niveau vitesse. 
Le test avec Xbench le donne à 63. la grosse déception
Seule satisfaction: il ne fait pas de bruit et ne vibre pas. Pour la conso, je n'ai pas encore pu évaluer la différence.

Voilà, si ça peut vous aider à faire votre choix


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

C'est pas forcement le DD qui à un problème mais les drivers ... car même si il y a "peu" de différence ( selon ce que tu fais enfaite ) il y en a une et bien présente, tu as vérifié que sur le DD il y a avait bien marqué 7200 tr/min ?

Tu es peut être aussi bridé par le bus ... vu que ton macbook date de fin 2006. En gros ta carte mère ...


----------



## tinorossi (23 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour, 

Oui, le DD est bien en 7200 TPM, 16 Mo de mémoire cache.
 Qu'entendez-vous par "les drivers", de quels pilotes peut-t-il s'agir ? Ceux des applis utilisées ?
Pour la carte mère, c'est celle d'origine.

les résultats les plus décevants du bench sont ceux des rubriques:



Séquential, uncached read: 62  18,27 MB/sec


Random uncached  write  8,12  0,86 MB:sec
Le tout pour un test effectué aujourd'hui que se chiffre  à 43, 32 ( la référence du test est 100 si j'ai bien compris, avec une machine équipée d'un G4)

Soit à peu près ce que donne mon DD externe  WD en USB qui lui tourne en 5400 tpm...
 Si quelqu'un pouvait m'éclairer sur la signification de ces rubriques et me dire  pourquoi les résultats sont inférieurs à ceux du DD d'origine ( 4200 TPM, 2 Mo).
Serait-ce le logigiel de bench que manque de fiabilité ( Xbench v 1.3) ?
 Voilà les infos dont je dispose.

ce n'était pas le but de mon billet  au départ, mais si je peux comprendre , je suis demandeur.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

C'est quoi le modèle exact de ton disque dur ?

Et c'est quoi la connectique de ta carte mère ?

Il faut aussi savoir que le disque dur et le RAM sont lié en terme de vitesse ... tout ça relié par la carte mère, qui a tendance a trop souvent bridé le materiel que l'on ajoute après


----------



## tinorossi (23 Décembre 2009)

Le DD est un seagate momentus 7200 TPM 16 Mo
La connectique de la carte mère je ne sais pas exactement: mais veux-tu parler de S-ATA, parce que c'est bien cela qui relie le DD au reste, non ? enfin dans le cas de mon MB.


----------



## gildas1 (23 Décembre 2009)

p-e es tu bloqué au SATA 1, ce qui est fort possible et expliquerai bcp de choses


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)

gildas1 a dit:


> p-e es tu bloqué au SATA 1, ce qui est fort possible et expliquerai bcp de choses



Pas tout car SATA 1 et SATA 2 c'est la même prise donc il aurait quand même du avoir un gain conséquent(=écriture plus rapide et lecture plus rapide) de performance. 

En tout cas le SATA 2 c'est compatible avec le SATA 1.ça c'est sure :rateau:


----------



## gildas1 (24 Décembre 2009)

oui physiquement c'est identique comme l'usb 1 avec l'usb 2 


y a compatibilité c'est evident mais en terme de perfs cela change, suffit de voir comment Apple a sorti le correctif sur ses durs sata pour les passer en version 2 


enfin entre un dur de 7200 et un 5400 avec un buffer different: les gains doivent se faire sentir, cela me parait bizarre


----------



## tinorossi (24 Décembre 2009)

Bon , merci pour ces infos
Je ne voulais pas m'incruster dans cette discussion, mais donner un avis de plus.
Ceci dit, mes questions demeurent sur le plan technique..
 Ouh ouh, modérateur  Dois- je changer de Forum ou est-ce que je continue à détailler mes problèmes affectifs de carte mère et autres  sur ce canapé -ci ?
Bon, je me dis que je serais réorienté au cas où .

Alors je continue/
J'ai changé lé dd interne en raison, ( croyais-je) de pbs sur le dd d'origine/
impossibilité de démarrer, plusieurs démarrages nécessaires pour voir arriver l'écran puis redémarrage, le tout avec le bruit du DD qui essaie d'accrocher.
Souvent, après avoir été déplacé( avec douceur) mais pas uniquement le message à l'écran " you must restart .."
Avec, en option, suivant les cas, plein de lignes écrites à l'écran contenant moulte fois "kernel"
 J'ai teste la réinitialisation de la PRAM (p+r+atl+ Pom et les 4 glong ) rien n'y a fait.
 J'ai réinstallé tiger, toujours le même pb.
J'ai donc changé le dd ( celui dont j'ai parlé plus haut) et  voilà que ça recommence.
Au moins, cela ne vient pas de là..
1 an que ça dure, à engoisser qu'il ne veuille plus redémarrer du tout.
 Du coup, je clône par sécurité mais je suis un peu dépité.

Voilà, si au moins je savais ce que cela peut être.
 Merci pour toute suggestion


----------



## gildas1 (24 Décembre 2009)

si tu possed l'apple care, je t'invites a pas te poser de questions>>>>>>SAV direct


----------



## tinorossi (24 Décembre 2009)

Et non, point d'Apple care. 
 A l'époque, le responsable  SAV de la boutique m'avait suggéré de changer le DD.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)

C'est fort probable que ce soit ta carte mère ......... 

Avant de changer un DD il faut le tester pour voir si effectivement il a un problème .... 

Une rayure sur ta carte mère suffit a faire plein de dégât, j'avais rayé une carte mère et mon écran ne s'allumé plus que une fois sur cinq ....


----------



## tinorossi (24 Décembre 2009)

Comment vérifier l'hypothèse de la Cm défectueuse ?
 et, au cas où, cela se change-il sans nécessité d' attaquer une banque ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)

tinorossi a dit:


> Comment vérifier l'hypothèse de la Cm défectueuse ?
> et, au cas où, cela se change-il sans nécessité d' attaquer une banque ?



Pleins de bugs si c'est pas un problème logiciel c'est soit la CM soit la mémoire vive, tu peux tester la mémoire vive par contre 

En gros sur PC pour savoir d'ou vient le problème ... on change tout ce qui est changeable (mémoire vive, DD) ensuite il reste la CM et le processeurs, pour savoir si c'est le processeurs suffit de regarder, pour la carte mère c'est plus difficil parfois on voit des composants "eclaté" ou une rayure


----------



## tinorossi (24 Décembre 2009)

J'ai testé la RAm via le disque d'installation et le test proposé: RAS
Reste la CM ou le proc
Quand cela va se reproduire, je vais essayer de copier ce qui s'affiche à l'écran parfois, c'est à dire une vingtaine de lignes écrites avec des mots et des chiffres et " *Kernel panic*" qui revient à chaque ligne.
 Cela donnera quelques infos de plus.
 En attendant, c'est un Pb qui me mine depuis plus d'un an: ne pas pouvoir déplacer son MB, c'est un comble, mais en plus, il bloque même à la reprise en cas de suspension d'activité, sans même avoir été bougé..
Et 60 euros de DD pour rien (je vais le recycler en DD externe)
A ce propos, quand je démarre sur le DD externe, via "option" pas de souci.?? J'ai pu le vérifier X fois. Mais bon, être obligé de connecter le WD externe à chaque fois, pour une utilisation portable, c'est paglop.
Voilà tout ce que je peux donner comme infos
 Merci et Bon Noël.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2009)

tu as pas de problème en démarrant d'un DD externe ?


----------



## melaure (25 Décembre 2009)

La bande passante du Serial ATA 1 est de 150 Mo/s, alors ce n'est pas ça 

Le Sata 2 passe à 300 Mo/s et des disques qui atteignent ces débits il y en a pas beaucoup.


----------



## tinorossi (25 Décembre 2009)

Artguillaume a dit:


> tu as pas de problème en démarrant d'un DD externe ?



Non, pas de souci si je démarre à partir du DD externe, à chaque fois, pas de souci.
C'est pour cela que j'ai pensé que cela pouvait venir du DD interne, et que j'ai fait ce changement.
Cet indice ainsi que le bruit  "d'accroche" au départ, que se répète 8 à 10 fois, quand j'étteinds et rallume, avant de se lancer une première fois, afficher "you must restart..", puis après rallumage/extinction une nouvelle fois, se décide à démarrer vraiment.
J'ai donc supposé que le DD int était en bout de course.
Mais bon, ce n'est pas le DD int (à moins de penser que le nouveau DD ait également un souci similaire, mais là, c'est un peu beaucoup), puique le problème demeurre.
A cela, s'ajoute le très faible gain de vtesse (peut-être que c'est lié, d'ailleurs), mais c'est presque secondaire en regard du pb d'allumage)
Voilà, je sais que ça ressemble à une énigme, en tout cas, le sav apple de mon coin pensait que c'était le DD int, et bé non apparemment ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h29 ----------




melaure a dit:


> La bande passante du Serial ATA 1 est de 150 Mo/s, alors ce n'est pas ça
> 
> Le Sata 2 passe à 300 Mo/s et des disques qui atteignent ces débits il y en a pas beaucoup.


 

Le MB est connecté en Sata 2 d'après les renseignements collectés sur ma machine, via l'utilitaire de disque.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2009)

Bah donc ton problème se situe entre la carte mère et ton disque dur ....  si en USB ça marche bien héhé

tu peux tester le DD sur une autre machine ?

Sinon c'est la connectique de ta carte mère qui à un probleme ...


----------



## melaure (27 Décembre 2009)

Oui là tu vas devoir passer par un centre technique. Si c'est la CM et que tu as plus de garantie, attention au porte-monnaie ...


----------



## Jacques L (7 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous, je viens d'acheter un MacBook 2 Ghz DD 60 Go de septembre 2006 et comme j'ai récupéré deux barettes 1 Go après avoir boosté mon MacBook Pro 17", j'ai décidé que 60 Go ça faisait vraiment court et comme le prix des DD est devenu abordable j'ai l'intention d'y installer un 320 Go Seagate Momentus 7200.4 SATA 2,5" 7200t 16 Mo ST9320423AS de chez MacWay, voyez vous un inconvénient à ce choix, genre bruit ou autre? D'autre part dans les informations système il n'est pas mentionné SATA, est-ce que ce disque sera installable quand même?
Et dernière question qui va vous faire apprécier ma compétence technique, où puis-je trouver un tutoriel en français pour faire cette installation?  
Je vous remercie tous à l'avance


----------



## melaure (7 Janvier 2010)

Le MacBook c'est du SATA.

Sinon compare sur le net avec un truc comme prixdunet pour voir le prix chez tous les revendeurs. Perso j'achète chez grosbill, ldlc et cie. Les revendeurs Mac sont souvent au dessus et pas plus serviables ... 

J'ai changé le DD de mon MBP y a pas longtemps et j'ai préféré un 500 Go 5400 tr/m pour éviter d'éventuelles vibrations. Et puis la différence de perfs n'est pas si grande.


----------



## Jacques L (7 Janvier 2010)

Merci Melaure, c'est vrai que je n'avais pas pensé à cette histoire de vibrations avant d'avoir vu ce fil, question capacité, c'est vrai que les prix des 500 sont très abordables maintenant et pour le "comment faire", tu as une piste?


----------



## melaure (7 Janvier 2010)

Jacques L a dit:


> Merci Melaure, c'est vrai que je n'avais pas pensé à cette histoire de vibrations avant d'avoir vu ce fil, question capacité, c'est vrai que les prix des 500 sont très abordables maintenant et pour le "comment faire", tu as une piste?



Comment changer le DD ?

C'est à coté de la batterie, deux vis si je me souviens bien 

Guides par ici


----------



## Jacques L (8 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour le guide, en anglais, dommage, mais super bien faits et compréhensibles avec un pas à pas bien détaillé


----------



## melaure (8 Janvier 2010)

Jacques L a dit:


> Merci pour le guide, en anglais, dommage, mais super bien faits et compréhensibles avec un pas à pas bien détaillé



Rien que les photos suffisent car pour le MB c'est simple


----------



## Jacques L (8 Janvier 2010)

C'est vrai  mais il m'est venu une idée, et je ne vois pas pourquoi ce ne serait pas applicable, sur le nouveau Macbook blanc un disque de très grande capacité ne me servirait à rien, tandis que pour le MacBook Pro 17", ce me serait bien utile, alors je pense à la manip suivante mettre un 500 Go dans le 17" et utiliser son 250 Go pour doper le 13".
A première vue je ne vois pas de contre indication, mais qu'en pensez-vous?  :rateau: voici ses caractéristiques http://alatest.fr/specifications/disques-durs/fujitsu-mhy2-bs-series-hard-drive/pd3-51305724,67/ et ce qui est indiqué dans les informations système

Intel ICH8-M AHCI :

  Fournisseur :    Intel
  Produit :    ICH8-M AHCI
  Vitesse :    1,5 Gigabit
  Description :    AHCI Version 1.10 Supported

FUJITSU MHY2250BH :

  Capacité :    250,06 Go (250 059 350 016 octets)
  Modèle :    FUJITSU MHY2250BH                       
  Révision :    0081000D
  Numéro de série :            K43CT892RW51
  NCQ (Native Command Queuing) :    Oui
  Profondeur de la file dattente :    32
  Support amovible :    Non
  Disque amovible :    Non
  Nom BSD :    disk0
  Type de carte de partition :    GPT (Tableau de partition GUID)
  État S.M.A.R.T. :    Vérifié
  Volumes :
MacBook Pro HD :
  Capacité :    249,72 Go (249 715 376 128 octets)
  Disponible :    82,21 Go (82 209 423 360 octets)
  Inscriptible :    Oui
  Système de fichiers :    HFS+ journalisé
  Nom BSD :    disk0s2
  Point de montage :    /

par contre sur le site que tu m'as indiqué autant c'est bien indiqué pour faire la changement sur le 13" autant je n'ai rien vu pour le 17", je vais retourner voir si j'ai bien cherché :mouais:


----------



## melaure (8 Janvier 2010)

Je t'ai mis sur la page des macbook, il faut aller sur celle des macbookpro.

Sinon pas de soucis pour les DD, c'est la même connectique


----------



## Jacques L (8 Janvier 2010)

exact, je n'avais pas cliqué sur la bonne icône 

justement sur ce site, ils proposent une méthode d'installation à laquelle je n'avais pas pensé, utiliser CCC pour clôner l'ancien DD sur le nouveau et n'avoir dans ce cas aucune réinstallation à faire. ça ne m'a pas l'air idiot, d'autant que de cette manière je pourrai sûrement transférer sans problème Quark Xpress et Adobe CS3 sans avoir à les réinstaller, car même s'ils ont été installés tout à fait légalement je n'ai plus accès aux DVD originaux depuis que je suis à la retraite.

Je suis dans le vrai 

Merci d'avance


----------



## melaure (8 Janvier 2010)

Jacques L a dit:


> exact, je n'avais pas cliqué sur la bonne icône
> 
> justement sur ce site, ils proposent une méthode d'installation à laquelle je n'avais pas pensé, utiliser CCC pour clôner l'ancien DD sur le nouveau et n'avoir dans ce cas aucune réinstallation à faire. ça ne m'a pas l'air idiot, d'autant que de cette manière je pourrai sûrement transférer sans problème Quark Xpress et Adobe CS3 sans avoir à les réinstaller, car même s'ils ont été installés tout à fait légalement je n'ai plus accès aux DVD originaux depuis que je suis à la retraite.
> 
> ...



C'est ce que je fais depuis ... toujours !  En fait avant Mac OS X, c'était encore plus simple car on n'avait pas besoin d'utilitaire de clonage, il suffisait d'un copier coller de l'ensemble du disque vers le nouveau. Avec OS X, il y a beaucoup de choses protégées et pas toujours accessible (plus les liens symboliques), il faut un utilitaire de clonage.


----------



## Jacques L (8 Janvier 2010)

Merci


----------



## Jacques L (22 Janvier 2010)

Bon, eh bien voilà, je suis devenu un pro du changement de DD :love:

J'ai acheté un 500 Go, 7200 t, 16 Mo de cache chez MacWay accompagné d'une trousse de 12 mini tournevis. J'avais un peu la trouille parce que je n'avais jamais ouvert un portable, et ça c'est super bien passé grâce au pas à pas de http://www.macbook-fr.com/macbook/demontage/rubrique37.html j'avais également peur qu'il ne soit un poil bruyant, et il n'en est rien.

J'ai donc remplacé le 250 Go d'origine sur le MBP 17" par un 500, au passage j'en ai profité pour changer les 2 barrettes de 1 Go par des 2 Go, résultat, j'ai une bête de course avec une grosse mémoire :rateau:

Le plus joli de l'opération, c'est que j'ai réutilisé l'ensemble pour doper le MB 13" le DD de 250 à la place d'un petit 60 Go, et les 2 barrettes de 1 Go à la place des 2 de 256 Mo d'origine, résultat, lui aussi est transformé avec une dépense en tout et pour tout pour les 2 ordi de <200 euros. La restauration à partir des clones s'est passée sans histoire, et 3-4 heures plus tard, tout était plié 

Quand je vois des annonces sur ebay de DD vendus 60 euros pour un 80-100 Go d'occasion, je me dis qu'il y en a qui n'ont rien compris au sujet de la baisse des prix des composants


----------



## Lictor (24 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> SSD : Nombre de cycles décriture limité à 100 000-300 000, au mieux 1 à 5 millions pour les meilleures cellules (non limité sur un disque dur conventionnel)



Les SSD intègrent des algorithmes pour limiter ce problème. D'accord, un HDD peut durer dix ans, alors qu'un SSD risque de tomber en panne au bout de 5 ans. Mais au bout de 5 ans, un HDD est de toute façon obsolète au niveau performance et capacité... 



> Des temps daccès compris entre 50 et 100 µs là où un disque dur traditionnel a souvent un temps daccès moyen proche de 13 ms. déglingue ??? tu vois la difference en tant qu'utilisateur entre 13 ms 100 us ?



Oui, on voit très très bien la différence : chez moi sur mon SSD, Photoshop démarre plus vite avec une demi-douzaine de plugins que Paint sur mon PC du boulot avec son HDD... Word charge en 3-4s, plus rapidement que Wordpad au boulot...
Idem pour des softs lourds comme Capture NX ou Eclipse.
Et idem pour certains jeux comme WoW, où le chargement est nettement plus rapide et ça rame moins quand beaucoup d'objets graphiques sont affichés.

Sans compter l'absence de bruit et de vibrations - des vacances après mon 10k rpm qui faisait un boucan d'enfer tout en étant tout de même très lent...

Pour l'instant, mon SSD est dans mon PC de bureau, mais dès que je passerai au modèle supérieur, le SSD migre dans le MB. En effet, le MB et son HDD me semble vraiment peu réactifs depuis que je me suis habitué au SSD...



> Encore une fois .... un SSD est inutile sur une config bureautique ....



Pour moi, c'est en bureautique qu'il est le plus utile. Sur du Photoshop ou autre grosse application, il est moyennement utile, parce que l'application sollicite un peu tout. La grosse différence se fait au démarrage surtout - ce qui reste appréciable.
Mais en bureautique, on passe son temps à lancer des applications. Et avoir un client email, un navigateur, une suite bureautique qui ne donnent plus l'impression d'attendre quand on les lance, c'est extrêmement appréciable!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2010)

Lictor : Euh autant je reconnais que les SSD c'est plus performant et que les nouveaux SSD ont réglé le problème du nombre limité d'écriture, autant pour lancer un navigateur, un client mail, un document word je doute que ce soit utilise d'avoir un SSD. Si tu attends beaucoup c'est que tu as un problème ... car un SSD qui lance FF ou un DD normal la différence ne se voit pas le logiciel est trop peu gourmand et c'est souvent la connexion internet qui est en cause. Ce qui change rien avec un SSD.

Sa reste un avis personnel oui c'est plus rapide, mais je le conseil a ceux qui utilise des grosses libraires vu que l'avantage c'est quand même le temps d'accès, et qu'il n'y ai pas de problème mécanique.


----------



## Lictor (25 Janvier 2010)

Il y a toujours un temps d'attente. Et un navigateur n'est pas un programme simple. Surtout Firefox qui est particulièrement gourmand : dans une session typique sur mon poste, il consomme plus de 300 Mo de RAM, et autant de swap. Une ré-ouverture du navigateur avec une dizaine de plugins indispensables et autant d'onglet prend un certain temps! Avec une connexion internet très rapide et peu de latence (c'est mon cas), le temps de chargement de l'application est loin d'être négligeable.

C'est encore aggravé par le fait qu'en bureautique/pro, on a typiquement plusieurs applications à charger. Par exemple, au boulot, je lance typiquement en simultané :
- Firefox (10 onglets)
- Google Chrome (20-30 onglets)
- Lotus Notes
- Word/Excel
- Eclipse
- divers outil

Si je lance tout ça en même temps sur un HDD, j'ai le temps d'aller faire le tour des bureaux avant que mon poste soit à nouveau disponible. En effet, c'est le pire cas pour un HDD : le multi-tâche revient à ne faire que des petits accès aléatoires. Dans ce genre de configuration, même mon Raptor descend à quelques Mo/s...
A la maison sur mon SSD, le même lancement est hyper fluide. Mieux : l'ordinateur n'est pas scotché et je peux commencer à faire des choses tout de suite. Mon SSD monte à plus de 200 Mo/s en lecture sur petits blocs, c'est plus d'une centaine de fois le débit du Raptor.
De plus, dans les situations où il y a utilisation du swap, le SSD fait également une grosse différence.

Et, évidemment, l'avantage de n'avoir strictement aucun bruit, là où dans ces mêmes conditions le Raptor faisait un boucan d'enfer...

Par contre, il faut effectivement un bon modèle de SSD, comme le Intel ou les OCZ Vertex. Je ne sais pas trop ce qu'Apple met dans les MBP par défaut, mais ce n'est pas forcément le modèle le plus adapté...


----------



## melaure (25 Janvier 2010)

Quand on voit déjà la différence de prix entre les deux technos de SSD, oubliez, c'est vraiment la ruine. Tu parles de durée de vie, mais la plupart des gens achètent les modèles moins cher, avec une durée de vie bien moindre !

Les MLC durent 10 fois moins longtemps en nombre d'écriture que les SLC mais c'est surtout ce qui est acheté.

Déjà un 256 Go en MLC coûte environ 600 euros, et les SLC presque 1000 euros.

Donc non c'est un conseil avec lequel je ne suis pas d'accord. Le SSD correct est beaucoup trop cher, ce n'est absolument pas une option crédible.

Je sens que certains possesseurs de SSD ici vont vite venir pleurer dans quelques temps ... Tout beau tout joli quand c'est neuf, mais après ... 

Bref le DD classique est encore bon pour un moment, et franchement des débits de 80 Mo/s ou plus sont déjà bien suffisant pour ce qu'on fait en général.


----------



## Lictor (25 Janvier 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Quand on voit déjà la différence de prix entre les deux technos de SSD, oubliez, c'est vraiment la ruine. Tu parles de durée de vie, mais la plupart des gens achètent les modèles moins cher, avec une durée de vie bien moindre !



Ce n'est pas ruineux quand même... Mon Intel 160 Go m'avait coûté moins de 400 (les prix ont augmenté depuis). Sachant que j'ai pris 160 Go, parce que j'avais besoin de pas mal de place pour faire tourner Flight Simulator, World of Warcraft et des VM. En usage purement bureautique, 80 Go est très largement suffisant et coûte dans les 200. On peut même descendre dans les 180 avec un OCZ Vertex.



> Les MLC durent 10 fois moins longtemps en nombre d'écriture que les SLC mais c'est surtout ce qui est acheté.



Oui, mais ce n'est pas dramatique. Les SLC sont maintenant moins performants et hors de prix. Et les algorithmes de wear levelling se comportent correctement. Pour le prix d'un SLC, on pourra jeter et racheter 4 MLC - à chaque fois en bénéficiant des baisses de prix et des améliorations de performance. Pour le prix d'un SLC, on aura donc 12 ans de MLC, c'est largement suffisant.
Le SLC est surtout justifié en usage pro, par exemple pour une base de donnée qui subit de nombreuses écritures.

En informatique, on amortie sur 3 ans. Un SSD à 400 qui va me durer 3 ans (durée de la garantie), ça revient à 130/an. En terme d'investissement, c'est dans les mêmes proportions qu'un budget carte graphique, avec un gain de performance largement équivalent.



> Je sens que certains possesseurs de SSD ici vont vite venir pleurer dans quelques temps ... Tout beau tout joli quand c'est neuf, mais après ...



Quelques temps = 3 ans. Avant, je suis couvert par la garantie de toute façon... Au pire, il claque au bout de 3 ans et 1 jour - et au niveau budget, on s'y retrouve. De toute façon, un disque dur n'est pas un investissement sur la durée, soit ils claquent, soit il deviennent trop petit/trop lent...
Pour les baisses de performances, les disques récents supportent le TRIM, donc pas de soucis de ce côté là.



> Bref le DD classique est encore bon pour un moment, et franchement des débits de 80 Mo/s ou plus sont déjà bien suffisant pour ce qu'on fait en général.



Quels débit de 80 Mo/s? Mon Raptor plafonne à 2 Mo/s en Ko aléatoire et c'était le haut de gamme des HDD d'il y a quelques années! Même un Velociraptor ne dépasse pas les 5 Mo/s. Pendant ce temps là, un SSD est tranquillement autour de 50 Mo/s...
L'accès en séquentiel ne veut pas dire grand chose. Il est surtout pertinent pour les données volumineuses, et on ne met pas ce type de données sur un SSD - dans mon cas, elles sont sur un 1.5 To en 5400 rpm - lui aussi plus rapide en débit pur que mon ancien Raptor.
Pour moi, ce que j'ai fait chez moi est une bonne configuration : 1 SSD pour l'OS et les applications, 1 HDD rapide et silencieux (Samsung F3 1 To) pour tout ce qui est temporaire (téléchargements, fichiers temporaires, applications peu utilisées, certains jeux...) et un RAID 1 de grande capacité en 5400rpm pour le stockage.


----------



## melaure (26 Janvier 2010)

Mon caviar blue de 500 Go est aussi garantie 3 ans !!!

Il coûte 75 euros, soit 25 euros/ans avec ta superbe formulation !

Pour le même prix j'ai quoi en SSD ? 32 Go ?   

Sans façon, j'ai besoin de place, j'ai même un second Caviar Blue en 2"5 FW 800 d'ailleurs. Et coté perfs il me va très bien. Et pour le prochain changement, j'attends avec impatience le 1 To en 9,5 mm. Ca viendra 

Les prix et la taille du SSD est totalement dissuasif ! Le coup au Giga est le pire de ce qu'on peut trouver !


----------



## Lictor (26 Janvier 2010)

Ce n'est pas du tout le même usage, c'est comme comparer de la RAM et un disque mécanique... Un SSD, c'est fait pour le swap, certains fichiers temporaires et les applications critiques, un disque de 500 Go, c'est fait pour stocker des données et des applications peu utilisées. Le SSD n'est de toute façon par destiné à être le seul stockage d'une machine, il est destiné à être complété par un disque interne, externe ou un NAS.

Le critère de choix principal d'un HDD, c'est la capacité, puis la rapidité.
Le critère de choix d'un SSD, c'est le gain de performance par rapport à d'autres solutions : changement du CPU, ajout de RAM, changement de la carte graphique... Sachant que sur un portable, changer le CPU ou la carte graphique revient à jeter la machine et à réinvestir plus de 1000&#8364;. Et sachant, également, que la RAM maximale est limitée.

J'ai expérimenté ça sur mon PC de bureau : le passage au SSD, sans changer de RAM ou de CPU, a métamorphosé le comportement de la machine. Aucun disque mécanique n'aurait pu le faire : comme je disais, j'avais avant ce qu'on considérait comme la Rolls du disque mécanique (Raptor), qui n'est pas vraiment gratuit non plus. La comparaison entre les deux fait que le Raptor prend maintenant la poussière sur une étagère... La comparaison avec un 2,5" en 5400rpm, surtout un 500 Go (génération précédente en terme de densité) est encore plus violente...


----------



## melaure (26 Janvier 2010)

Je ne nie pas le gain de perfs en SSD, simplement que ce n'est pas économiquement intéressant.

Le prix du SSD est fortement lié à celui de la RAM, donc ça ne peut pas baisser comme ça, san compter tout les appareils comme les iPods qui trustent une bonne partie de la production.

Voila pourquoi le disque dur classique a encore une longue carrière devant lui.

Et dans ce sujet on parlait de DD de 5400 ou 7200 tours. Les SSD n'avaient rien à faire ici !


----------



## trimac (27 Janvier 2010)

iPantoufle a dit:


> je viens de commander un 7200 t 500 go, au prix où c'est j'aurais tord de m'en priver, je vous donnerai mes impressons.


Salut, j'ai fais pareil j'ai acheter un DD 7200tr/mn en 500Go de chez Seagate en SATA II mais c'est le kuak il y a un dossier et un point d'interrogation "?" dessus et il clignote. Voilà ça bloque, rien ne démarre sur mon Macbook tout neuf. Saurais-tu comment faire car il n'y avait pas de jumper livré avec pour le mettre en SATA I ?


----------



## melaure (27 Janvier 2010)

S'il y a un dossier avec un point d'interrogation qui clignote, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de système installé sur ton DD tout neuf ...


----------



## Jacques L (27 Janvier 2010)

melaure a dit:


> S'il y a un dossier avec un point d'interrogation qui clignote, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de système installé sur ton DD tout neuf ...


Et il faut donc installer le système à partir du DVD d'installation fourni avec ton MacBook tout neuf  j'espère que tu avais un clone ou un time machine à jour pour récupérer ce que tu avais fait sur l'ancien DD


----------

